# Anyone have a Sightron Scope ?????



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Doing another 20 Practical build. Looking at scope options for the project . I have been looking at optics from 20 power up to 36 power. I have owned a Weaver T36 and never did like it. Leupold has a straight 24 and 35 that is more then I really want to spend. Sightron has a 36 power that runs about $429. Some reviews like it and some don't. If anyone is shooting a Sightron I would like to hear about it. I've been to Cabelas and Sportsmans and neither carry them so I can't get a hands on. Other options are the Vortex HS-T 6-24 with the Christmas tree rectical. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I like sightrons, imo the best long range scope for money. The SIII CM models track better than any other scope I have including nightforce. I have a Big Sky SII 4-16x42 and a couple SIII in 8-32x56, 6-24x50, and a 10-50x60. They are big and heavy, but I can count the whiskers on a prairie dog at 400 yards. I have not tried the fixed power models, but the optics on the SIII are slightly better than my leupold VX3s and almost as good as a nightforce.

In the heat of the day 36x is too much and I get too much heat distortion. I never turn the 10-50 past 40x, but can get away with 40x during the early morning or evening hours. 8-32x56 is my favorite scope and it every bit as clear as the 10-50x60. With 10% off coupon at optics planet you can get a 8-32x56 SIII for around $625. One thing I can't understand is why you need 36x with a 20 practical?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple of sightron scopes, but they are the S1 models. Good scopes, mid-level quality, not too expensive. I have the Vortex HS-T on my 243 (my girlie gun), and really like it. If the rumors are correct, the high end Sightron scopes are made in the same factory as the Nightforce scopes, just like the Vortex Razors.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> I like sightrons, imo the best long range scope for money. The SIII CM models track better than any other scope I have including nightforce. I have a Big Sky SII 4-16x42 and a couple SIII in 8-32x56, 6-24x50, and a 10-50x60. They are big and heavy, but I can count the whiskers on a prairie dog at 400 yards. I have not tried the fixed power models, but the optics on the SIII are slightly better than my leupold VX3s and almost as good as a nightforce.
> 
> In the heat of the day 36x is too much and I get too much heat distortion. I never turn the 10-50 past 40x, but can get away with 40x during the early morning or evening hours. 8-32x56 is my favorite scope and it every bit as clear as the 10-50x60. With 10% off coupon at optics planet you can get a 8-32x56 SIII for around $625. One thing I can't understand is why you need 36x with a 20 practical?


We were killing dogs last year at well over the 400 mark last year with the 20 Prac. However if they made a straight 24X I would do it in a heart beat. Same ballistics as the .204 Ruger 4100-4200 feet per. The 20's have become our go to caliber for P-dogs.
In other words you are correct but you can't hardly find a straight 24 except for a Lupe for $$$$$$$.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I have a couple of sightron scopes, but they are the S1 models. Good scopes, mid-level quality, not too expensive. I have the Vortex HS-T on my 243 (my girlie gun), and really like it. If the rumors are correct, the high end Sightron scopes are made in the same factory as the Nightforce scopes, just like the Vortex Razors.


Thanks Loke. I do like the Vortex HS-T. Eventually that is what will probably end up on the rifle. Thanks Toasty and Loke for the feedback.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> We were killing dogs last year at well over the 400 mark last year with the 20 Prac. However if they made a straight 24X I would do it in a heart beat. Same ballistics as the .204 Ruger 4100-4200 feet per. The 20's have become our go to caliber for P-dogs.
> In other words you are correct but you can't hardly find a straight 24 except for a Lupe for $$$$$$$.


I get it. I have a 204 ruger and had a 4-16 on it and it wasn't quite enough. I moved up to 4.5-20x and it is just about perfect. It must not have been windy when you were taking dogs over 400 yards with your prac. My 204 is almost worthless past 300 yards if there is any measurable wind. I have killed a couple dogs just over 400 with it on a calm morning.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> I get it. I have a 204 ruger and had a 4-16 on it and it wasn't quite enough. I moved up to 4.5-20x and it is just about perfect. It must not have been windy when you were taking dogs over 400 yards with your prac. My 204 is almost worthless past 300 yards if there is any measurable wind. I have killed a couple dogs just over 400 with it on a calm morning.


private land and we would either shoot into the wind or with it on windy days. It was great in Montana this year . Very few windy days that stopped us.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I got to look through an older Sightron 6-24. Uhhhh no thank you. Fuzzy. Not impressed at all. Thanks for all the replys. I found a Bushnell Elite 4200 with the mil-dot 6-24. Very clear. Tracks very well. Looks perfect.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Resurrected this thread. My shooting bud has gone to the 8-32 Bushnell Elite. I might have to step it up to the Sightron SIII 8-32X50 in the Target Dot. Prices are all over the board $500 used to 1200+ at the dealers. Ouch ! I'm just leary since the 2 Sightrons I looked through were crap. 6-24's and both were blurry as could be. I guess I'm asking if the 8-32's are a whole different scope. Toasty you own a couple , what are you still thinking about them ? By the way I have the Vortex HS-T 6-24X50 on order. Should be in soon. Totally undecided. [email protected]#$%^&*I


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> I get it. I have a 204 ruger and had a 4-16 on it and it wasn't quite enough. I moved up to 4.5-20x and it is just about perfect. It must not have been windy when you were taking dogs over 400 yards with your prac. My 204 is almost worthless past 300 yards if there is any measurable wind. I have killed a couple dogs just over 400 with it on a calm morning.


Wind is critical. Get into the fields and go with it or against it. Really helps with the % of hits.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> OK. Resurrected this thread. My shooting bud has gone to the 8-32 Bushnell Elite. I might have to step it up to the Sightron SIII 8-32X50 in the Target Dot. Prices are all over the board $500 used to 1200+ at the dealers. Ouch ! I'm just leary since the 2 Sightrons I looked through were crap. 6-24's and both were blurry as could be. I guess I'm asking if the 8-32's are a whole different scope. Toasty you own a couple , what are you still thinking about them ? By the way I have the Vortex HS-T 6-24X50 on order. Should be in soon. Totally undecided. [email protected]#$%^&*I


I have had a three different vortex PSTs and to my eyes the Sightron SIII 6-24 and 8-32 were better than all of them. The center of the vortex scopes was good, but edge to edge clarity the sightron SIII was noticeably better. All of my shooting with these Sightrons has been done during the day, not a lot of info on how they compare at twilight.

I have a couple Sightron SIIBs 4-16x42, and they are a step down and not as good as the vortex PST, but I got them for about $150. I have a couple leopold VX3s and the glass in them is comparable to the sightrons, but they don't track nearly as well. None of them are as good as a nightforce I have, however, the sightron sIII is just a step below the nightforce.

Everyone's eyes are different, what looks good to me doesn't look as good to someone else and vice versa.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. My biggest problem is no one in retail around here carries them to look through. Looks like most of the people shooting them are in the Midwest and East. May I ask where you found yours ?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Thanks for the reply. My biggest problem is no one in retail around here carries them to look through. Looks like most of the people shooting them are in the Midwest and East. May I ask where you found yours ?


First two I looked through were on a pdog hunt with a couple of friends. After that, I have bought mine from opticsplanet.com and grafs.com. Sent a PM.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> First two I looked through were on a pdog hunt with a couple of friends. After that, I have bought mine from opticsplanet.com and grafs.com. Sent a PM.


Got your PM. Thanks. Reply sent.


----------

